# Pixel bettas!



## MameJenny

I noticed that some people were making betta pixels, and that seemed like a fun little project to me. I ended up making a few little betta pixels of my own, and I had a great time! Here's the one I made of my wild-type veil tail female, Splendens:










I couldn't seem to get the green just right, and I definitely couldn't get her iridescence in there...but it turned out okay. 

Would anybody like a miniature version of their betta? I'm willing to do any color and tail type.


----------



## Olympia

Ohh! Could you do Pip? He's a delta.. Just click my aquariums above my avatar and his pic should be there! Thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deso

Would love it if you could make one of Modi, the betta in my avatar. His dorsal isn't actually thin, he just lets it flop over like that periodically.

Thanks in advance if you've got the time


----------



## EllaFish

Oh, I did a really small pixelation of one of my fish.. doesn't really look like her, more cartoony. But the COOL part is, I'm making a program on scratch where you can interact with the Betta. Pretty simple so far, but I keep adding scripts to it...
Anyone have ideas for games you could play with the Betta? Right now I have a cups game (hide the coin, cups slide around, find the coin) but I'd like to add more.


----------



## MameJenny

I'd be happy to do both of your fish!  Is Modi a super delta or a halfmoon?

To-do:
-Olympia's Pip
-deso's Modi

EllaFish, that sounds like an interesting idea. Maybe you could feed the bettas and do water changes? That would make it more realistic. ;-)


----------



## deso

MameJenny said:


> I'd be happy to do both of your fish!  Is Modi a super delta or a halfmoon?


Halfmoon! Thanks again


----------



## teeneythebetta

I'd love one of my Betta, Teeney if you don't mind :3 She's in my album- she's completely orange.


----------



## MameJenny

Wow, I'm surprised so many people want these! 

To-do:
-deso's Modi
-teenythebetta's Teeny

I'm working on Pip right now. I'll post his pixel in a few minutes. 

Teenythebetta, would you mind posting a photo of Teeny? I can't seem to find her photo. Thanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta

MameJenny said:


> Wow, I'm surprised so many people want these!
> 
> To-do:
> -deso's Modi
> -teenythebetta's Teeny
> 
> I'm working on Pip right now. I'll post his pixel in a few minutes.
> 
> Teenythebetta, would you mind posting a photo of Teeny? I can't seem to find her photo. Thanks!


Yeah sorry about that;-) Did you see the other thread for pixel bettas? It is EIGHTY pages long! 80! I gave up on getting one of those a long time ago. I'm so excited youre making them!! Here's teeney


----------



## Olympia

OMG YAY PIP!  I can't wait!


----------



## MameJenny

He's almost done...I just have to color his fins a bit and then I'll post his pixel.


----------



## MameJenny

Here's Pip:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i50.tinypic.com/281xw13.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s from the code before you copy & paste it)

Hope you like him!


----------



## Olympia

Hehe omg thank you! I'll put him in my siggy!


----------



## MameJenny

Glad you like him. 

I'll start on Modi and Teeny later tonight.


----------



## Olympia

There!  Haha!


----------



## JaysuzGawd

Would you be able to make the crowntail in my avatar? :') No rush or anything.


----------



## MameJenny

Of course I can! Do you have a clearer picture of him? What's his name?

To-do:
-teenythebetta's Teeny
-JaysuzGawd's betta

I'm working on Modi right now.


----------



## deso

MameJenny said:


> I'm working on Modi right now.


I can't wait! Especially seeing how adorable Pip turned out


----------



## Destinystar

Would love one...Mine is blue Crowntail thats him in my avatar picture on the left..thanks so much no hurry just when you get time. His name is Perseus and his head in very dark blue and his body is lighter blue and he has light blue lips that are the same color as his body and fins and tail.


----------



## MameJenny

I'm happy to see there's so many requests for these! 

To-do:
-teenythebetta's Teeny
-JaysuzGawd's betta
-Perseusmom's Perseus

I'm almost done with Modi; just need to do some shading on his body and he'll be done. I made him have a scrunched-up fin like he has in the photo.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Could you do honeycomb for me? If you can thats great, if not don't worry, do the other people's bettas. Thanks-he is in my albums


----------



## MameJenny

Of course I can! It may take me a couple of days to get to him, though. 

To-do:
-teenythebetta's Teeny
-JaysuzGawd's betta
-Perseusmom's Perseus
-MyRainbowBettaFish's Honeycomb


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

no problem! Thanks so much, take your time!


----------



## MameJenny

Modi:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i50.tinypic.com/24n1i6d.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you copy and paste)

Hope you like him! I really hope I got his markings right...he looks very similar to my late first betta.

I'm getting started on Teeny right now.


----------



## lelei

OOH nice I love them, can you do one for my Sammy, if it's not too late, I missed this thread I would really appreciate it, thanks, again if you have time, I see your list is growing


----------



## MameJenny

I'd be happy to do one for him! For now, the waiting list is *filled. This means that no more bettas will be added to the waiting list until I clear it out a bit. Thank you! *

To-do:
-JaysuzGawd's betta
-Perseusmom's Perseus
-MyRainbowBettaFish's Honeycomb 
-lelei's Sammy

lelei, is Sammy a halfmoon or a delta?


----------



## lelei

He is a halfmoon, with some tail biting, I got him that way..my daughter picked him out..and I knew nothing about tail types, his cup said halfmoon, now he looks like a semi-crown.


----------



## lelei

I have more pix in my album if that one in my avi won't work, if you want to look there..


----------



## teeneythebetta

MameJenny said:


> Modi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [[email protected]]http://i50.tinypic.com/24n1i6d.png[/@IMG]
> 
> (remove the @'s before you copy and paste)
> 
> Hope you like him! I really hope I got his markings right...he looks very similar to my late first betta.
> 
> I'm getting started on Teeny right now.


Yay! Thanks!


----------



## MameJenny

lelei said:


> I have more pix in my album if that one in my avi won't work, if you want to look there..


I think the one in your avi will be fine. Would you like for me to make his tail look a little CT-like or should I just make him a halfmoon?


----------



## lelei

Halfmoon..I would love to see what it might really look like if it was still full


----------



## MameJenny

Teeney:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i47.tinypic.com/2a5b3no.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you copy and paste)

Hope you like her!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww! She's so cute thank you so much!!


----------



## deso

MameJenny said:


> Modi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [[email protected]]http://i50.tinypic.com/24n1i6d.png[/@IMG]
> 
> (remove the @'s before you copy and paste)
> 
> Hope you like him! I really hope I got his markings right...he looks very similar to my late first betta.
> 
> I'm getting started on Teeny right now.


Oh brilliant! He's adorable! Thanks much, I'll be putting him in my sig right away! :-D


----------



## lelei

Oooh I love the way they came out..very good job


----------



## MameJenny

I'm going to try to do at least 2-3 bettas tonight so that I can re-open the waiting list. 


To-do:
-Perseusmom's Perseus
-MyRainbowBettaFish's Honeycomb 
-lelei's Sammy

I just started working on JaysuzGawd's betta. JaysuzGawd, what's your betta's name?


----------



## lelei

Yayy..I see my name Thank You


----------



## MameJenny

JaysuzGawd's betta:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i47.tinypic.com/axdun8.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you copy and paste)


----------



## quakersteph

That's neat, would love one if you wouldn't mind! Draco is my profile pic. Thank you!


----------



## MameJenny

Perseus:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i50.tinypic.com/2d0m79x.jpg[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you copy and paste)


----------



## Whittni

Oh these are great! I hope I can make the list, let me know when you open again...I just have the one fish.


----------



## MameJenny

Honeycomb:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i48.tinypic.com/5bzrjb.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you copy and paste)

Alright, so I think I'm ready to open the waiting list again. I got 3 bettas done today and I think I'll be able to do 3-4 more tomorrow. I'm getting good at them...they take me about 20 minutes each now. 

To-do:
-lelei's Sammy
-quakersteph's Draco
-Whittni's Fish

*The waiting list is officially OPEN for two more bettas!*


----------



## quakersteph

You're amazing! Thank you, thank you, thank you! :-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

MameJenny said:


> Honeycomb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [[email protected]]http://i48.tinypic.com/5bzrjb.png[/@IMG]
> 
> (remove the @'s before you copy and paste)
> 
> Alright, so I think I'm ready to open the waiting list again. I got 3 bettas done today and I think I'll be able to do 3-4 more tomorrow. I'm getting good at them...they take me about 20 minutes each now.
> 
> To-do:
> -lelei's Sammy
> -quakersteph's Draco
> -Whittni's Fish
> 
> *The waiting list is officially OPEN for two more bettas!*




Honeycomb is amazing! Thanks so much! I am trying to get him in my signature, but i am a little confused on how to paste it and where to paste it


----------



## JaysuzGawd

Ah D: I'm so sorry, I haven't been here to reply. 

He turned out great though. :') Thank you very much!


----------



## Whittni

Here's my fish, I'm calling him "Fish" for right now...The way I light my tank: goes with the moving background, all you see are shadows and the water but I have another picture of him in color during cleaning.

color:

















shape:

























Thanks so much!


----------



## Destinystar

Thanks so very much its perfect looks just like him...Love it !!!!!!


----------



## lelei

OOh Love that Persues!! and the rest..very nice


----------



## MameJenny

I was busier that I expected today and didn't get a chance to work on any bettas. I'll definitely have Sammy and Draco done tomorrow, though. 

Whittni, I noticed that you changed his name to Pesce in your signature. Is that the name you'd like me to use? Also, do you have a photo that shows his color? I can't make much out in the two that you posted. 

To-do:
-lelei's Sammy
-quakersteph's Draco
-Whittni's Fish


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Honeycomb is amazing! Thanks so much! I am trying to get him in my signature, but i am a little confused on how to paste it and where to paste it


Go to the place where you edit your signature. Scroll down & you will see a part to upload a photo or post a link to it


----------



## eaturbyfill

Do you think you could make one of my red VT named Percy sometime?  There are pictures of him in one of my albums if you need to see. Thank you for your time!


----------



## MameJenny

I'm getting started on Sammy right now.  I'll probably have Sammy, Draco and Whittni's betta done tonight.

To-do:
-lelei's Sammy
-quakersteph's Draco
-Whittni's Greg (?)
-eaturbyfill's Percy

Whittni, is Greg the name of your betta?


----------



## eaturbyfill

Thanks for adding me to the list! It is very kind of you to make these :-D


----------



## Whittni

MameJenny said:


> I was busier that I expected today and didn't get a chance to work on any bettas. I'll definitely have Sammy and Draco done tomorrow, though.
> 
> Whittni, I noticed that you changed his name to Pesce in your signature. Is that the name you'd like me to use? Also, do you have a photo that shows his color? I can't make much out in the two that you posted.
> 
> To-do:
> -lelei's Sammy
> -quakersteph's Draco
> -Whittni's Fish


I changed it to his new and final name, I'm going to call him Greg. Here's a couple color pictures attached. He is so fast, but you can kinda see the colors...


----------



## Whittni

Here's another:


----------



## djembekah

is the waiting list open? i'd love one done of my avatar boy, Swish


----------



## MameJenny

Sammy:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i47.tinypic.com/102l02a.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you copy and paste)

To-do:
-quakersteph's Draco
-Whittni's Greg
-eaturbyfill's Percy
-djembekah's Swish

Will work on bettas tomorrow...sorry for the delays everyone, I've been really busy the last few days.


----------



## lelei

Wow..how pretty!!.I love that full tail Thanks so Much!!


----------



## quakersteph

No worries about the time, just really appreciate you doing these so much!


----------



## FishyFishy89

subbing to see the others


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Go to the place where you edit your signature. Scroll down & you will see a part to upload a photo or post a link to it


thanks!


----------



## MameJenny

Draco:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i47.tinypic.com/28heqz6.jpg[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you copy & paste)


----------



## MameJenny

Greg:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i49.tinypic.com/ig9snl.jpg[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you copy & paste)

I hope I got his color right. I'm a big fan of "plain" bright color bettas.


----------



## MameJenny

Percy:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i45.tinypic.com/2ez64k9.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you copy & paste)

To-do:
-djembekah's Swish

The waiting list is still open!


----------



## eaturbyfill

Thank you so much!!! It's great! :-D


----------



## quakersteph

Draco looks amazing, thank you very much!


----------



## djembekah

yay im on the list! ^-^


----------



## Whittni

Yeah, Greg looks awesome!


----------



## lelei

I am still trying to figure out how to do the copy and paste, without the @'s..How do you do that, I have copied, with the @'s then take them out, after I paste, cuz there is no way to do that before..is there?


----------



## lelei

OOh I love the one with the "Bubbles" coming up from the mouth.. "Greg"


----------



## FishyFishy89

lelei said:


> I am still trying to figure out how to do the copy and paste, without the @'s..How do you do that, I have copied, with the @'s then take them out, after I paste, cuz there is no way to do that before..is there?


just save the picture/upload it via your signature page
you don't have to use the coding.


----------



## eaturbyfill

I'm really enjoying mine, it's so lovely.
I saved and uploaded mine to avoid having to try to make the coding work.


----------



## MameJenny

Yes, you don't need to use the coding if you're putting it in your signature. As Fishyfishy mentioned, I believe you can just save the images to your computer and then upload them to the signature page. You're also welcome to upload the image to your own image host. I use Tinypic for my images. 

If you're using the code I provide, just copy and paste (or type out) the exact code and remove the @ signs. Be careful not to delete any other letters - this can stop the image from displaying. The code should work anywhere that uses BBcode (i.e., most forums).


----------



## 3l1zabeth

Is there an open spot for my bettaakota? I might ask you later to make a pixel of Comet when he gets a little bit bigger cuz he hates the camera right now. I have attached 2 pictures of Dakota. Sorry about the one thats side ways. I would like him to flare in the pixel if possible.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## 3l1zabeth

Dakota is a SDT(super delta tail) by the way


----------



## MameJenny

Swish:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i45.tinypic.com/8yhzjr.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before using this code)

To-do:
-3l1zabeth's Dakota


----------



## magnum

Oh they are so cute!!! May I have one?

If you can, could you make the Betta in my dp ? He has a dark blue body, slightly lighter at then ends of the fins with two red fins near the gills (pectoral fins?) And his name is Stu 

Thank you!!


----------



## lelei

Oh..ok guys thnks so much for yur help..zI will try again later


----------



## 3l1zabeth

Am I on the list now or do you still havee more to do. Thank you so much for doing this. What do you make these from. Like what website or software?


----------



## djembekah

yay! i love him :3


----------



## quakersteph

eaturbyfill said:


> I'm really enjoying mine, it's so lovely.
> I saved and uploaded mine to avoid having to try to make the coding work.


That's how I did mine too, lol. I even saved mine to my Yahoo signature, Mamejenny does such a wonderful job!


----------



## MameJenny

3l1zabeth said:


> Am I on the list now or do you still havee more to do. Thank you so much for doing this. What do you make these from. Like what website or software?


You're on the list. Your betta will be the next one I work on.  I use GIMP to make these bettas. I only use the brushes and settings that come with the basic, free version of the software. 

Thought I'd let you all know that I'm now working on different poses for the bettas. These will be available in the next few days. You'll now be able to choose from 3 poses for your pixel betta: the basic side view (which is the current pose I've been using), a "swimming" pose or a front view pose. You'll also be able to choose a background for the pixel betta, which will be your choice of a bowl or a planted aquarium. (Of course, if you just want a basic side-view betta with a transparent background, that's fine too. ) If you already have a pixel betta, I'd be happy to add in a background or change their pose. Just ask!

To-do:
-3l1zabeth's Dakota 
-magnum's Stu


----------



## FishyFishy89

Have your tried positions where the fins are open/wide?


----------



## MameJenny

FishyFishy89 said:


> Have your tried positions where the fins are open/wide?


That's what the "swimming" position will have...fins that are fully flared and sort of wrapped around the body, as if the betta is swimming in circles and flaring. It's a bit hard to explain.  Right now, all of the pixel bettas (besides the halfmoons) have their fins in a partially-flared, natural looking position.


----------



## djembekah

ooo i might have to sign up to have Reuban done in one of the new poses. I love Swish  can you do the new poses without a background too?


----------



## FishyFishy89

MameJenny said:


> That's what the "swimming" position will have...fins that are fully flared and sort of wrapped around the body, as if the betta is swimming in circles and flaring. It's a bit hard to explain.  Right now, all of the pixel bettas (besides the halfmoons) have their fins in a partially-flared, natural looking position.


I think i can picture what you mean.
You should show us the finish products 
sounds pretty.


----------



## lelei

Ooh, that sounds soo beautiful..I love these type of things, I would so love for you to do one for my new fishy..Sapphire
Btw..Thanks guys for all your help I did It..See my sig!!


----------



## 3l1zabeth

I so excited to see how dakota comes out. Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## Laki

I was wondering where everybody was getting these!! If I can only have 1 can I get Ludendorff please? The pic I attached is not clear but its for his color. Since his tail is growing back now the pink extends to the end  Thanks! 
(*I'd love to have one of Bows once your waiting list goes down a bit)


----------



## MameJenny

djembekah said:


> ooo i might have to sign up to have Reuban done in one of the new poses. I love Swish  can you do the new poses without a background too?


Yep! All of the poses will be available with or without a background.  I should have the new poses for halfmoons and veil tails available by tomorrow. The new poses for other tail types will be available soon as well. 

To-do:
-magnum's Stu
-lelei's Sapphire
-Laki's Ludendorff

Also, the rule I've decided to use is that you can have as many bettas done as you'd like, but you can only have one on the waiting list at a time. As soon as your first betta is done, you're welcome to request another pixel betta. 

I'm starting on Dakota right now.


----------



## MameJenny

Here's an American flag betta to celebrate the 4th of July:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i48.tinypic.com/350714i.jpg[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)

Happy 4th!


----------



## 3l1zabeth

Thank you so much!!!! I saw that you said you were starting on Dakota. I am currently sitting next to Dakotas 5 gal. tank and i told him that he was getting a pixel done of him and now i think he is excited 2!!! Thanks in advance and the 4th of July betta is soooo cool. Good Job.:-D


----------



## MameJenny

That previous image didn't display right. This one should work better:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i50.tinypic.com/5fr80x.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)

I'll have Dakota done this evening.


----------



## eaturbyfill

The 4th of July Betta is super cute and well-made! Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## lelei

Oh Wow..how cool is that. I love it, can I have one?? if you have some time..Thanks in advance It's so funny that is how "Sammy" got his name, for the 4th of July theme..RWB!!


----------



## lelei

On your first one, I like the black in the background with the USA in blue..looks really good


----------



## MameJenny

You're welcome to use the 4th of July betta! That's why I made it.


----------



## 3l1zabeth

How do we get the bettas in the signitures???


----------



## lelei

Oh yea..we all can do that..I got it..lol..took a min..thnks..Happy 4th to you, MameJenny


----------



## lelei

@3l1zabeth, I have the same fishy on my desktop background in the same position that you have in your sig


----------



## lelei

3l1zabeth said:


> How do we get the bettas in the signitures???


 Copy and paste the pic to your own computer, then go to the User Cp and upload the pic..to the Edit Signature section, and save the changes;-)


----------



## 3l1zabeth

I did that but can you put more than one pics on the signinture?


----------



## eaturbyfill

There is a limit of one picture, I believe.


----------



## 3l1zabeth

Ok, Thanks!!!!


----------



## eaturbyfill

You're welcome.  Here is the sticky about forum rules, it has stuff about signatures, too. 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/how-use-tropicalfishkeeping-com/forum-rules-19683/


----------



## FishyFishy89

eaturbyfill said:


> You're welcome.  Here is the sticky about forum rules, it has stuff about signatures, too.
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/how-use-tropicalfishkeeping-com/forum-rules-19683/


There should be a special exception for pixels xD
I mean, their small/aren't overbearing.


----------



## eaturbyfill

FishyFishy89 said:


> There should be a special exception for pixels xD
> I mean, their small/aren't overbearing.


I agree. If the pictures were flashy, there certainly should be a limit of one. But look at these cute little Betta pixels!!! xD I want multiples in my signature. :3


----------



## FishyFishy89

eaturbyfill said:


> I agree. If the pictures were flashy, there certainly should be a limit of one. But look at these cute little Betta pixels!!! xD I want multiples in my signature. :3


"like" xD


----------



## Olympia

I'm sure the artists wouldn't mind, you can merge them into one long banner image on paint/any photo editor yourself so you can have all your pixels on your sig. 
Unless you have a ton of pixels, but a fair amount would fit.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Olympia said:


> I'm sure the artists wouldn't mind, you can merge them into one long banner image on paint/any photo editor yourself so you can have all your pixels on your sig.
> Unless you have a ton of pixels, but a fair amount would fit.


oh yeah!
i totally forgot about that!


----------



## Sprinkles55

Aw, these are adorable! I hope this isn't asking too much but can you make one of Sprinkles? 








c:


----------



## eaturbyfill

Oh, Sprinkles is an adorable fish with a great name!


----------



## aqua001

Do one of Zoro...PLEASE!!!!  Ok, here he is!

edit: Er... The pic was horrible, wasn't it? Um I have no better pics but he is red (it is hard to tell)


----------



## Bacon Is Good

Could you do Chewbacca?


----------



## FishyFishy89

OMG!
Chewbacca!


----------



## MameJenny

I'm sorry that I disappeared! I got a nasty cold and I haven't been on the computer. I'll have Dakota and Stu done tonight.

To-do:
-magnum's Stu
-lelei's Sapphire
-Laki's Ludendorff
-Sprinkles55's Sprinkles
-aqua001's Zoro
-Bacon is Good's Chewbacca

*The waiting list is officially closed. All requests for pixel bettas made while the list is closed will be ignored. I'll open up the list once I clear it out a bit. Thank you! *


----------



## MameJenny

Dakota:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i46.tinypic.com/cuon6.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)


----------



## MameJenny

Stu:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i46.tinypic.com/mkfc79.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before using this code)


----------



## chibifish

Oh my! These are adorable! You've got lots of people on that list but could you add me and Chibi? He's in my avatar. You are amazing!


----------



## chibifish

Wanted to add another photo so you could see his coloring.  He's been tail-nipping though.  But his tail usually looks like the one in my avatar. Thank you, again!


----------



## eaturbyfill

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Sprinkles55

It's totally fine you've been gone, you probably really needed the rest! Take your time and hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## chibifish

Now I feel stupid! I didn't see that message about closing the waiting list. Hope you feel better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MameJenny

There's now a new background available for the pixel bettas. If you would like this background for your betta, just ask! Special thanks to Sammy for displaying the new bowl:










Chibifish, you're welcome to ask again once I clear out the waiting list.  I should have it open tomorrow or the day after.

To-do:
-lelei's Sapphire
-Laki's Ludendorff
-Sprinkles55's Sprinkles
-aqua001's Zoro
-Bacon is Good's Chewbacca

*Reminder: The waiting list is currently closed. All requests for pixel bettas will be ignored until I open the list. Thank you! *


----------



## MameJenny

Sapphire:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i46.tinypic.com/34s3521.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)


----------



## chibifish

Thanks. I promise I didn't just ignore the message, I just didn't see it! XD


----------



## magnum

> Stu:
> 
> Code:
> [[email protected]]http://i46.tinypic.com/mkfc79.png[/@IMG]
> (remove the @'s before using this code)


Awww thank you so much! Little Pixel Stu is very cute! Might have to get more of these done soon!


----------



## quakersteph

Feel better soon, and glad you could get some rest! I love how you're doing the new backgrounds, it's really cute. Right now I love my Draco just the way he is, it makes all his colors stand out beautifully, but it is really appreciated that you do this and offer so many different options for people to customize their betta. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## 3l1zabeth

MameJenny said:


> Dakota:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [[email protected]]http://i46.tinypic.com/cuon6.png[/@IMG]
> 
> (remove the @'s before you use this code)


OMG!!!! HE LOOKS *AMAZING*!!!! Thank you so much and i hope that now you feel better. I have already addded him to my signiture.


----------



## 3l1zabeth

I hate to ask you... but can you put Dakota in a backround? You already have done Dakota so all you would need to do is the backround like how you did with Sammy. I can wait a while so you can get other peoples done. I just really LOVE the beckround. But not quite as much as i love pixel Dakota. You did a great job on him:-D


----------



## MameJenny

Ludendorff:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i46.tinypic.com/34t77yu.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)

3l1zabeth, I put Dakota on the waiting list. 

Good news: *the waiting list is officially OPEN!* My schedule is getting less hectic for a while, and I'll have more time to work on these soon. So, I'm going to clear out the waiting list and then work on the new poses for the pixels again. 

To-do:
-Sprinkles55's Sprinkles
-aqua001's Zoro
-Bacon is Good's Chewbacca
-3l1zabeth's Dakota - BG change


----------



## magnum

Hey, since I got another betta and I loved your pixel betta's I decided to request another (if thats ok!) his name is Spike, and he is in my avatar


----------



## chibifish

Yay! Then Chibi and I would love to get added to the waiting list!


----------



## Laki

EEp!! Pretty pink fish! I love it!!! Thanks so much! <3


----------



## noellezim

I would love one for my rose tail. His name is kokoru. if I could have one to put as my signature. That would be super super awesome! He is on my profile pic. You can't see his fin flare where it dips in and out its black on the edges. I love your betta art


----------



## Noush

Can you make one for Triple ?


----------



## WildFlower

These are so cute!  If you have the time to make one for Rikuo my male super delta betta? He's in my albums or you could base him off of my avatar drawing.


----------



## MameJenny

To-do:
-Sprinkles55's Sprinkles
-aqua001's Zoro
-Bacon is Good's Chewbacca
-3l1zabeth's Dakota - BG change 
-Chibifish's Chibi
-magnum's Spike
-noellezim's Kokuru
-Noush's Triple
-Wildflower's Rikuo

*The waiting list is temporarily CLOSED. I'll open it again once I clear it out a bit. *


----------



## noellezim

MameJenny said:


> To-do:
> -Sprinkles55's Sprinkles
> -aqua001's Zoro
> -Bacon is Good's Chewbacca
> -3l1zabeth's Dakota - BG change
> -Chibifish's Chibi
> -magnum's Spike
> -noellezim's Kokoru
> -Noush's Triple
> -Wildflower's Rikuo
> 
> *The waiting list is temporarily CLOSED. I'll open it again once I clear it out a bit. *


Thank you!!! your awesome <3


----------



## Sprinkles55

MameJenny said:


> To-do:
> -Sprinkles55's Sprinkles
> -aqua001's Zoro
> -Bacon is Good's Chewbacca
> -3l1zabeth's Dakota - BG change
> -Chibifish's Chibi
> -magnum's Spike
> -noellezim's Kokuru
> -Noush's Triple
> -Wildflower's Rikuo
> 
> *The waiting list is temporarily CLOSED. I'll open it again once I clear it out a bit. *


Oh I'm so excited!!!


----------



## WildFlower

Thanks I can't wait to see him!


----------



## MameJenny

Sprinkles:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i48.tinypic.com/35bbm82.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)


----------



## Sprinkles55

MameJenny said:


> Sprinkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [[email protected]]http://i48.tinypic.com/35bbm82.png[/@IMG]
> 
> (remove the @'s before you use this code)


D'aww thank you so much mame!


----------



## MameJenny

Just thought I'd share...Here's my king betta, Spica:









To-do:
-aqua001's Zoro
-Bacon is Good's Chewbacca
-3l1zabeth's Dakota - BG change 
-Chibifish's Chibi
-magnum's Spike
-noellezim's Kokoru
-Noush's Triple
-Wildflower's Rikuo
*REMINDER: The waiting list is currently CLOSED.*


----------



## Laki

oh oh oh I see you put Spica and Splendens in the same pic!! *wink wink* I have 2 bettas 
I like them all, if I could have a rainbow of little pixels


----------



## TigerRegalia

Ok... I hate to add on to your to-do list, but my Tommy really wants one of him! Please take as much time as you need! Thank you so very much!! Here are some pics of him (he's a tail-biter, but he is a solid red veiltail):


----------



## Laki

lol what a cute and funny pic of him!


----------



## MameJenny

TigerRegalia, unfortunately the waiting list is currently closed to new requests. You're welcome to request a pixel betta once I open the list (I'll try to do this by tomorrow). Thanks! 

Laki, if you'd like your other betta done, you can request that as soon as the waiting list is open.  I can add both of them to a background then...I'm actually working on two backgrounds that can hold multiple pixel bettas. I'll be sure to post those as soon as they're done.


----------



## MameJenny

*I'm temporarily putting the pixels on hold. Between the loss of Spica yesterday and one of my mice escaping today, I don't think I can do anything animal related right now. Thanks for your patience.*


----------



## Laki

You can catch mice with food. get a tall bucket (bc boy can they jump) and make a ramp or stairs leading up to it smeared with morsels of food. As they make their way up they'll lick the food...Then they'll fall in the bucket hopefully. It works for hamsters but I know mice are more agile and less clumsy.
They'll run along the wall when they're going around. And depeding on what type of enclosure the rabbits are in, the mouse might hang out with them eating their hay and food crumbs... 
Good luck!


----------



## TigerRegalia

MameJenny, I am so sorry for your losses! I completely understand, and please take as much time as you need. Let us know if we can do anything for you!


----------



## Shayebri

Could you do one of Piccolo, the fish in my avatar? She's not that color, her head is sort of a dark moss green, and her body is this color (the teal part):
http://i48.tinypic.com/mb3348.jpg
Hard to get a good picture of that girl. xDD


----------



## JBosley

Hope you are doing well!


----------



## noellezim

I'm so sorry for your loss, take your time. Hope all is well. you will find him. positive thoughts being sent your way <3


----------



## Shayebri

Sorry I don't need it now I didn't read about Spica


----------



## MameJenny

Well, I've had a few days to settle down and deal with my losses, and I'm ready to do the pixels again. I'll try to clear out the waiting list as soon as I can - not sure when that will be. Thanks for your patience and kind words!


----------



## Shayebri

Okay.. Take your time.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Did you catch your mousey?


----------



## lelei

Aww..super cute..Thanks for doing Sapphire for me too..and so glad to hear yu are doin better..and also Thank you for using my precious Sammy to display yur beautiful art so cute!!


----------



## MameJenny

Zoro:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i45.tinypic.com/256hgcn.jpg[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)

Chewbacca:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i45.tinypic.com/5v39mp.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)

To-do:
-3l1zabeth's Dakota - BG change 
-Chibifish's Chibi
-magnum's Spike
-noellezim's Kokoru
-Noush's Triple
-Wildflower's Rikuo


----------



## GorgeousTheBetta

Umm... you seem busy, but if you have any spare time could you do Gorgeous? He looks like whats below only more of a turquoise-ish colour.  Thanks!


----------



## Bacon Is Good

Thanks he is adorable!!


----------



## Shayebri

MameJenny said:


> To-do:
> -3l1zabeth's Dakota - BG change
> -Chibifish's Chibi
> -magnum's Spike
> -noellezim's Kokoru
> -Noush's Triple
> -Wildflower's Rikuo


You forgot me on the list:lol:


----------



## MameJenny

Shayebri and GorgeousTheBetta, unfortunately the waiting list is currently closed. This means that I'm not adding new bettas to the waiting list. I'll open the list and add you two once I have the list down to 2-3 bettas.


----------



## Shayebri

Oh okay


----------



## Bacon Is Good

How can i put my pixel in the signature?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Bacon Is Good said:


> How can i put my pixel in the signature?


Scroll down past the signature box/you'll see the signature picture options
use the link you have there in the link box
click upload
then once it is uploaded click insert signature picture at the top of the picture options.


----------



## JBosley

I am definitely going to stalk this ;-)


----------



## Adeline

Is there some kind of program to make the pixel bettas?


----------



## MameJenny

Dakota:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i50.tinypic.com/jt55ra.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)


----------



## teeneythebetta

Please let me know when you don't have a million requests... I got a second female two days ago and I'd love one of her.


----------



## JBosley

I have 2 new boys :-D
Can't wait to get one for them too


----------



## Destinystar

Sorry to hear of your loses and I just wanted to say the one of Dakota in the little fish bowl is the cutest thing so adorable you do great work on all of them !


----------



## TigerRegalia

Hi MameJenny, I would like to put in a request again for my betta Tommy since it looks like your waiting list is open for requests again. Tommy is a red male VT (in my avatar and on the previous post I did). Please take your time! Thanks a bunch


----------



## MameJenny

Sorry I've been gone so much! I've been very busy lately and haven't had much time to be on the computer. Thanks for your patience. 

Chibi:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i45.tinypic.com/2iu9a2w.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)


----------



## MameJenny

Spike:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i46.tinypic.com/x29jig.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)

I hope I got his colors right...I couldn't see his side very well in the photo of him.

To-do:
-noellezim's Kokoru
-Noush's Triple
-Wildflower's Rikuo


----------



## chibifish

Oh my goodness! The pixel of Chibi is gorgeous! (I already have it in my signature) I love the detail of the red you got in there. :notworthy: I'm so happy with it, thank you so much. Hope everything is going well with you! 

:thankyou:


----------



## mamanemeth1

Could you do one of my Patriot? They're all so cute! Thank you in advance.


----------



## MameJenny

I'm opening the waiting list to everyone who's requested a betta since the last time I closed the waiting list. Unfortunately, that means that the waiting list is still *CLOSED*...again. ;-) 

To-do: 
-noellezim's Kokoru
-Noush's Triple
-Wildflower's Rikuo
-TigerRegalia's Tommy
-Shayebri's Piccolo
-GorgeousTheBetta's Gorgeous
-teeneythebetta's Tiny
-mamanemeth1's Patriot


----------



## MameJenny

Adeline said:


> Is there some kind of program to make the pixel bettas?


I completely missed this post - sorry! I use GIMP to make these bettas. I use the basic brushes, fonts and settings that come with the free version of the program. I highly recommend GIMP to anyone who wants to make their own pixel art.


----------



## JBosley

Ohh I should have asked to be on the list, darnit! :-(
I was waiting... *sigh* Still gonna wait hahaha! :-D


----------



## Adeline

Lol I'm right there with you. Still waiting. XD


----------



## MameJenny

Ha, well, I'm a bit of a hypocrite...I say that I'll ignore any requests made while the list is closed, but then I feel too bad not adding those people to the waiting list.


----------



## JBosley

Haha understandable! :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta

MameJenny said:


> Ha, well, I'm a bit of a hypocrite...I say that I'll ignore any requests made while the list is closed, but then I feel too bad not adding those people to the waiting list.


And thts why we love ya :-D


----------



## MameJenny

teeneythebetta said:


> And thts why we love ya :-D


Aww


----------



## TigerRegalia

teeneythebetta said:


> And thts why we love ya :-D


Absolutely!! You're amazing to do all this for us, MameJenny :-D! THANK YOU


----------



## magnum

> Spike:
> 
> Code:
> [[email protected]]http://i46.tinypic.com/x29jig.png[/@IMG]
> (remove the @'s before you use this code)
> 
> I hope I got his colors right...I couldn't see his side very well in the photo of him


Thanks so much! This is perfect of him! 

Your so good at this, and thanks so much again!


----------



## MameJenny

Kokoru:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i46.tinypic.com/547q8o.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)

I'm glad that you all like these so much.


----------



## Shayebri

These are awesome I can't wait for mine!


----------



## eaturbyfill

When will the background for multiple bettas be ready?  I understand if you don't have the time right now-- you sound pretty busy-- but I've been looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Hey mamejenny, I know you're not to me on the list yet, no rush. But here's pics of Tiny when you get to it  Tiny's First photoshoot 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeremywadejunior

These are so cool!! You're awesome for doing all of these! When you have time (no rush at all!) could you do Junior? He's my half moon plakat. You can find more pictures of him in my album. Thank you so much!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Hey mamejenny please cancel my request. Tiny died due to dropsy last night.


----------



## MameJenny

Triple:










Code:


[[email protected]]http://i46.tinypic.com/2yzhgee.png[/@IMG]

(remove the @'s before you use this code)

I'm sorry to hear about Tiny. :-(


----------



## Laki

@jeremywade, wow. That fish in your avatar.. wow.


----------



## lelei

Wow..I just came here to say Hello to you..and to see all the new pixels that have been done!!..wow all so beautiful!!I love em all..I love yur work MameJ..hope all is well with you


----------



## jeremywadejunior

Laki said:


> @jeremywade, wow. That fish in your avatar.. wow.


Aww haha thanks


----------



## JBosley

Could I be put on the waiting list for these 2 lovelies! :-D

Maize the Yellow VT & Firefly the Red Marbled HM


----------



## FireKidomaru

These are sweet!!! Could you do Tiki?? Hes my copper double tail in my album  Dont rush tho..I know im towards the end of the list so whenever you get around to him thats perfectly fine  thanks a ton! Your a very kind person for doing these for free and for everybody


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

could you do Phoenix? Hes a delta, thanks!


----------

